# Bottle Minnow Trap



## Sigma3survival

Trash can be very useful in a survival situation and can be found almost every where you go. What are some methods you have devised for using trash in survival. This video is how to catch minnows for food or bait in a survival situation!


----------



## *Andi

Raw! 

I like my fish fried! lol

Thanks for the youtube!


----------



## Emerald

*Andi said:


> Raw!
> 
> I like my fish fried! lol
> 
> Thanks for the youtube!


Aww come on! When ya swallow tiny fishies raw-- they wiggle all the way down!! lol Food and entertainment at the same time!


----------



## *Andi

Emerald said:


> Aww come on! When ya swallow tiny fishies raw-- they wiggle all the way down!! lol Food and entertainment at the same time!


lol

Nope! I want my fish COOKED!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

mmmmmm sushi :2thumb:


----------



## Foxkitten86

Yuck! Double yuck!


----------



## Jimmy24

Emerald said:


> Aww come on! When ya swallow tiny fishies raw-- they wiggle all the way down!! lol Food and entertainment at the same time!


Shoot the wiggling helps 'em get down....

Jimmy


----------

